# Traveling w/Breakaway - How many bags do you check in?



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Do you guys usually check in 2 bags (your Breakaway case and an additional piece of luggage for your regular clothes, etc.) or do you fit everything into the 1 bike case?
I have a 60cm Breakaway Road and it does take me some time to pack it properly and fit everything in there. I am thinking about getting an S and S hard case (the 26x26x10 Butterfly latch case ~$380) to use specifically for my wheel set, helmet, etc. AND use the Ritchey soft case for the frame and all my clothes, including all my regular clothes and toiletries, therefore checking in 2 bags.
I usually travel on short weekend trips and want to reduce the time and complexity of breaking down the bike and packing it. I also think it would protect the wheels and the frame much better than cramming them all into the 1 case (even when properly packed).
(Btw, I fly a lot on USAir and have priority standing, so I get 2 bags checked for free. I would be flying with them mainly and this would mostly be domestic)
What do you guys think? Any of you do anything similar?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I check my bike and one bag. Carry another bag. I have not put clothes in with my bike. I do put two water bottles, helmet, shoes, pump, spokes, and a few tools in with the bike.

Southwest has beat the **** out of it and I have done a few repairs to the old style case. It must be 10 or 12 years old, avg three trips a year. The case is about done.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I check one bag most of the time, everything or almost everything (95%) goes into Ritchey case, but as long as you check one bag, you might as well check two, especially if it's free of charge (Southwest, and I now have gold membership at United). Why not?
My second bag is carry-on size so it could go either way.

However, using two largish bags could present other logistical problems - ground transportation (e.g. taxies, etc., especially in foreign countries) and not having enough hands to roll them properly. But for airlines, why not.

I actually find that packing more compactly everything into one case creates less problem since nothing is "rattling" inside the case.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

I check only one bag containing my breakaway and everything that I wear while riding including my helmet, which tucks nicely into the rear triangle. Usually I try to fit everything else that I need into a backpack since rolling two bags is no fun.


----------

